# Toggle Latches for a WSM 22"



## danbono (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi All I'm thinking of latching my middle section to the bottom bowl ..I saw a post some where on, can't find it.
The reason I'm latching is I put a hinge on the WSM some times when  I open the top the middle section moves away for the bottom bowl. It is a MPIA when it does happen.
Thanks Dan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2018)

Dan, Cajun Bandit sells cylinder locking kit that attaches your mid section to the legs. I haven't used it or seen it in person, so I can't offer an opinion. 

Chris


----------



## danbono (Jul 16, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Dan, Cajun Bandit sells cylinder locking kit that attaches your mid section to the legs. I haven't used it or seen it in person, so I can't offer an opinion.
> 
> Chris



Hi Looking for some thing like this,maybe in Lowe's or Home Depot.
http://www.natman.com/detail/v35-draw-hasps-n210-872

Thanks Dan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

The one in the link looks like it has a flat bottom. That could be a problem with the lip at the joint of the WSM. You'd have to raise it up a little with washers or something. 

Chris.


----------



## danbono (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi All Wondering if these clips would work. I would like to hear back from any one that has used them.
https://www.hunsakersmokers.com/col...ions/products/retainer-clip-for-18-5-22-5-wsm
THanks Dan


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2018)

Never used them . Looks like one clip to me , that has to go under the door and hook to the opening . Would have to have the lid hinge across from it to prevent tipping . Don't think it holds it all together , like for lifting .


----------



## danbono (Jul 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Never used them . Looks like one clip to me , that has to go under the door and hook to the opening . Would have to have the lid hinge across from it to prevent tipping . Don't think it holds it all together , like for lifting .



Hi I'm not concerned in the lifting part. It is just when open the lid at times the middle section moves on bottom bowl.
THanks Dan


----------

